# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  البيض في الإفطار ينقص الوزن

## mohamed73

وصفة سريعة وسهلة للتخلص من البدانة، تقول دراسة أمريكية جديدة، وهي إضافة البيض إلى الإفطار. 
  يعتبر بروتين البيض من أكثر البروتينات احتواء على الحموض الأمينية  الأساسية للجسم ولكن ما يزيد أهميته عند البدينين، هو أنّه يسهم بالتخلص من  الجوع لأطول فترة ممكنة، مقارنة بأنواع الطعام الأخرى. 
 هذه  الدراسة أجريت في إحدى المراكز البحثيّة في لويزيانا وتمّت عبر مشاركة 20  بدين، حيث تمّ فصلهم إلى مجموعتين، تناولت المجموعة الأولى إفطاراً يعتمد  على البيض، في حين تناولت المجموعة الثانية إفطاراً يعتمد على بروتينات  القمح ، استمرت الدراسة لأسبوعين حيث تمّ التبديل بين مجموعتي الدراسة بعد  الأسبوع الأول (أي انتقلت مجموعة البيض إلى القمح، ومجموعة القمح إلى  البيض). 
 قام العلماء بعدها بوضع بوفيه مفتوحة على الغذاء،  فوجدوا أنّ المشاركين شعورا بعدم الرغبة في الطعام وتناولوا كمية أقل في  الأيام التي أفطروا بها البيض مقارنة بالأيام التي أفطروا بها منتجات  القمح، إضافة إلى ذلك كانت تراكيز هرمون الجوع 'غريلين' Ghrelin أقل مما هي  عليه عند الأشخاص الذين احتوى إفطارهم على البيض، كما كان لديهم تراكيز  أعلى من هرمون PYY3-36 الذي يفرز من الأمعاء ويعطي إحساساً بالشبع. 
  'تدرل الدراسة على أنّ نوعية البروتينات الجيدّة، كالتي توجد بالبيض، تزيد  الشبع وبالتالي تحسّن من التزام الأشخاص ببرامج الحمية وإنقاص الوزن' يقول  الباحث الرئيسي في الدراسة بكلمته التي ألقاها الجمعة في المؤتمر الأوروبي  التاسع عشر عن البدانة بليون في فرنسا. 
 وعند سؤاله عن  إمكانية استخدام هذه البروتينات بالدواء كمثبطات شهيّة طبيعية، أجاب بأنّ  هذا السؤال يبقى مفتوحاً لدراسات قادمة، ويضيف: 'إنّ دراسات جديدة طويلة  الأمد يجب أن تتحقق فيما إذا كان تبديل نوعية بروتينات الطعام، بدون تغيير  كميتها، بمكن أن ينقص الوزن'

----------

